# Echo Dogs Home Visit - Block Island, RI



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

OK - I know this is going to be a really tough one to find a volunteer for. But if anyone knows anyone on Block Island (or going to Block Island, or willing to go) can you contact me at [email protected]. Hey, it's a great place to visit in the summer, it would give you an excuse to go!

Thanks,

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey... my family used to haunt BI... my Uncle had a place there, and drilled 90% of the water wells there. I'm sure that the ONE thing he'd want to tell you is to be sure you get to "Macy's" while you're there.

(it's the locals for the town dump, and a great place to pick over and find some great treasures)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'll go if you'll spot my ferry tickets!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Bumping - Anyone? We still need this home visit. I will pay for Ferry ticket :>)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm tempted - what would you need to do and how would it work logistically? 

It would feel really strange having someone I don't know pick me up at the ferry with my children. It's $94.70 (car) + 18.25 round trip (me) + 8.65 (oldest son, twins would be free).

That said, my bitch Morgan is a very good judge of character. She's allowed on the ferry with her leash but it will take some talking to about her not sitting on the benches.


----------

